# Put a plow on my ZJ



## Plowlikehell

Hey Guys!
Well after plowing with my Xj for a couple of years, I thought it would be nice to upgrade a little. Here is a couple pictures of my ZJ with a Meyer plow on it. The mount is from a Chevy pickup.


----------



## mak

Awesome job, did you beef up the front end at all?


----------



## Plowlikehell

Not yet, 
Its going to be trial and error finding the right components that wont lift the truck after installation.

Thanks for the kind words


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

Sweet, did you do all the installation yourself?


----------



## bdhunter

Nice job!!! Much welding to fabricate?


----------



## snow problem

Nice job, I have never seen a zj with a plow on it, how does it compare to your old cherokee.


----------



## plowingcherokee

Nice Job
I was thing of doing this same thing to my wifes Jeep.


----------



## iceyman

plowingcherokee;497637 said:


> Nice Job
> I was thing of doing this same thing to my wifes Jeep.


now that will put u in the doghouse


----------



## LTL

If you call skyjacker they will give you the spring lengths uncompressed and the spring rate, then all you have to do is find one that is smaller (shorter) with a higher spring rate than the factory one. Then you will have a spring that won't compress as much when under weight, and wont give you a lift. Also I'm not sure if you have the v8 or the I6 but I think the v8 is a higher spring rate from the factory.


----------



## NBI Lawn

That is sweet. I want to see a picture of it with the plow up. 

I have a pair of 3/4 ton Dodge springs that will go right in there  wesport


----------



## SIPLOWGUY

I've wanted to do that to my wifes Grand Cherokee but I've been told impossible. Exaclty what did you have to do?


----------

